# humble karate student :)



## whitebeltforever

Hi everyone, I just started karate for the second time in my life and I'm loving it, the friendliness, great sense of humour and feelings of comfort in my new dojo. The last time I started karate was because I got punched on the street for no reason by a random person and I wanted to learn self defense, but ironically got punched hard by a guy who went aggro on me because I didn't punch him hard enough during sparring. I left traumatised and couldn't bring myself to look for another dojo untill now, 5 years later. Now my interest and love of karate has been renewed and my faith in it restored 

I used to teach yoga, and the philosophies of yoga (raja) so I love that side of martial arts too. I love the spiritual aspects and the deep discipline that spills beautifully over into all aspects of my life and keeps me humble and thankful of my every breath... 

I am a masters student at university, and I have systemic lupus erythematosus, an autoimmune disease that causes fatigue, joint pain, organ failure and a whole range of things, but I'm gonna kick its ***!! 

I love music, animals, genuine straightforward people who's not afraid to show emotions but also not afraid to let go too. I also looove anime, especially the ones with a good battle ie claymore, bleach, blood+  etc. I love pets an animals, cooking, dancing and I used to sing professionally. 

Thanks for reading and letting me share this with you! ^_~


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## ShortBridge

Welcome back. Stay humble and enjoy your training.


----------



## sfs982000

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Welcome to MT


----------



## donald1

hello! welcome to MT 
that's a weird guy... and and a weird reason to go all angry if he wants people to punch him so badly i dont mind "helping" though 
good to hear, karate is fun i like karate kata, arm and leg conditioning, weapons, weapon sparring... especially the weapons!
keep on training! don't give up!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Steve

Welcome to the forums.  Sounds like you have a lot going on.  Do you still do yoga?


----------



## jezr74

Nice Intro, welcome to MT.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Welcome to MT.  I hope you enjoy your discussions on many topics with those that are here.
It is nice to hear you have given the martial arts a 2nd chance I hope your studies are going well.


----------



## Shai Hulud

Zdravstvuyte (I wish you good health)!


----------



## whitebeltforever

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!


thank you!


----------



## whitebeltforever

ShortBridge said:


> Welcome back. Stay humble and enjoy your training.


thank you! yes im sure i will!


----------



## whitebeltforever

sfs982000 said:


> Welcome to the forums!


thanks heaps!


----------



## whitebeltforever

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


thank you! looks like a great place!


----------



## whitebeltforever

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT


cheers!


----------



## whitebeltforever

donald1 said:


> hello! welcome to MT
> that's a weird guy... and and a weird reason to go all angry if he wants people to punch him so badly i dont mind "helping" though
> good to hear, karate is fun i like karate kata, arm and leg conditioning, weapons, weapon sparring... especially the weapons!
> keep on training! don't give up!


ah hahaaaha! xD  i wish i had a helper at the time lol  and i have only had 1 go at doing the katas but i really love it! i watched a few from the world karate federation and really love it! im not sure if my dojo uses sparring, maybe only for the black belts. i've only been there for 2 months so not sure about that one, i did see one of the sensei use a stick tho! i hope i wont give up!


----------



## whitebeltforever

Touch Of Death said:


> Welcome!!!!


thank you!!!!


----------



## whitebeltforever

Steve said:


> Welcome to the forums.  Sounds like you have a lot going on.  Do you still do yoga?


thanks! yeah i still do yoga, but not as much as i used to, i used to practice yoga, meditation and pranayama (breath works) for at least 3 hours per day.  at the moment my personal practice in yoga needs work..


----------



## whitebeltforever

jezr74 said:


> Nice Intro, welcome to MT.


thanks so much!!


----------



## whitebeltforever

tshadowchaser said:


> Welcome to MT.  I hope you enjoy your discussions on many topics with those that are here.
> It is nice to hear you have given the martial arts a 2nd chance I hope your studies are going well.


thank you! i had a look at the topics last night looks really great! and thanks heaps! balance is the key!


----------



## whitebeltforever

Shai Hulud said:


> Zdravstvuyte (I wish you good health)!


oh thank you very much!! you too!!


----------



## Buka

Welcome aboard, sister.


----------



## whitebeltforever

Buka said:


> Welcome aboard, sister.


Thanku thank u!!!


----------



## K-man

Welcome. Often, as they say, things are better second time round and that's what I found after taking a break in my karate training many years back. Good luck with your training and sit back and enjoy MT.

(Come to think of it, the same could be said of marriage.)


----------



## whitebeltforever

K-man said:


> Welcome. Often, as they say, things are better second time round and that's what I found after taking a break in my karate training many years back. Good luck with your training and sit back and enjoy MT.
> 
> (Come to think of it, the same could be said of marriage.)


Haha! Thanku! I haven't any experience in marriages but that's a good metaphor! XD  I actually was doing v well the first time and never wanted to quit, I was enjoying the training and loving it the first time, but the ppl in the dojo seriously scared me... They don't smile, joke or laugh much and because I got punched in class so soon after being punched on the street, the trauma didn't go away for at least 2 years. I got counselling and healed before coming back. But this dojo is v different and I love and respect the ppl there. Which I reckon will make a huge difference.


----------



## Cirdan

Welcome to MT. Always nice to see a fellow karateka


----------



## whitebeltforever

Cirdan said:


> Welcome to MT. Always nice to see a fellow karateka


Thankuuu osu!


----------



## Cirdan

whitebeltforever said:


> Thankuuu osu!



Onegaishimasu_



_


----------



## whitebeltforever

Cirdan said:


> Onegaishimasu_
> 
> 
> 
> _


ah haha! love the hat, i used to hav a novelty one xD  *shhhh... but i had to google that word lol  Onegaishimasu! domo arigato gozai imasu!


----------



## Danny T

Welcome back to the martial arts and your user name is the best attitude to have. Be forever a student.
Sorry you had such a traumatic experience on your first sojourn in to the martial arts. Most unfortunate; there are always those wanting to prove themselves or so full of themselves they cause pain and suffering for the others. However, for the most part the martial arts are filled with good people just wanting to learn and have fun. Glad you have decided to return and continue your journey. This forum is an excellent place for information and camaraderie. All the best.


----------



## whitebeltforever

Danny T said:


> Welcome back to the martial arts and your user name is the best attitude to have. Be forever a student.
> Sorry you had such a traumatic experience on your first sojourn in to the martial arts. Most unfortunate; there are always those wanting to prove themselves or so full of themselves they cause pain and suffering for the others. However, for the most part the martial arts are filled with good people just wanting to learn and have fun. Glad you have decided to return and continue your journey. This forum is an excellent place for information and camaraderie. All the best.


oh thank you for your positive energies danny! and thanks for the encouragement and liking my user name! i think someone said that even if ur a black belt, with all the practice, your belt will loose its colour eventually and show white bits, which symbolizes always learning always being humble. i really liked that saying and i just want to take my time and enjoy it along the way. def agree about people who are full of ego at the expense of others.. but then again the good people like you said makes it all better.


----------



## donald1

I know that feeling! I forget terms when I got started..  and got them mixed up occasionally mostly stances and strike terms, ex. Id often get the terms shikodachi and zenkutsudachi (id be that person standing there trying to figure out which is which)


----------



## whitebeltforever

donald1 said:


> I know that feeling! I forget terms when I got started..  and got them mixed up occasionally mostly stances and strike terms, ex. Id often get the terms shikodachi and zenkutsudachi (id be that person standing there trying to figure out which is which)


o lordy.. haha i havent even started memorising the terms!   at the moment i'm still getting my arms tied in knots when doing certain blocks!   i hope to be slightly less hopeless every lesson hahaha!


----------



## donald1

Youl be fine! Either youl learn them eventually...


----------



## Transk53

Welcome along to the mad house world of Martial Talk


----------



## whitebeltforever

Transk53 said:


> Welcome along to the mad house world of Martial Talk


Haha!! Thanku! Just how I like em. Maaaad lol


----------



## oftheherd1

Welcome to MT!  Looking forward to you input.  Nice that you have returned to MA.  I hope you don't run in to any strange students like at you last dojo.  If you should, I suspect two things might be a better response.  Talk to your teacher to report that or to find out if that is normal behavior at your new dojo.  Also, learn to block better unless the other student's skills are too great.  Again, talk to your teacher with the idea of improving your own skills, rather than just giving up.

Hope you Lupus is beaten.  I don't know too much about it, but I understand it can be beaten, or at least mitigated.

Again, welcome.


----------



## whitebeltforever

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT!  Looking forward to you input.  Nice that you have returned to MA.  I hope you don't run in to any strange students like at you last dojo.  If you should, I suspect two things might be a better response.  Talk to your teacher to report that or to find out if that is normal behavior at your new dojo.  Also, learn to block better unless the other student's skills are too great.  Again, talk to your teacher with the idea of improving your own skills, rather than just giving up.
> 
> Hope you Lupus is beaten.  I don't know too much about it, but I understand it can be beaten, or at least mitigated.
> 
> Again, welcome.


thanks! yeah i talked to the staff members, they put the membership on hold, but its not really that. i didn't really know how to block because it was about the 4th class i had, and not sure if i mentioned it but i got punched on the street and that was the reason why i wanted to take up karate. but i got punched about a month before taking up karate, and the trauma was still with me, and being punched in a place i thought was safe reactivated the trauma and  i dont know what you know of PTSD but you can't just "get over it" i certain don't consider that i quit. 
as for lupus i manage it well, but sometimes it does win, i just win more.


----------



## K-man

Cirdan said:


> Onegaishimasu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Hey! Where did you find my little man?


----------



## oftheherd1

I pretty much only know about PTSD from knowing people who have it.  Apparently the trauma can be for many reasons, from physical to mental, and the mental from experiences that were horrible to go through unaffected, to guilt.  Regardless, it was outside the sufferer's ability to deal with in a "normal" way.  As I understand, treatment depends first on identifying all the triggers, getting the sufferer to recognize them, and then coming to terms with them and their results.  Not usually an easy process.

In your case, I don't know if you had PTSD before, or if that even matters.  I understand a desire to be safe, and that when one suddenly doesn't feel safe somewhere, it can cause one to feel less safe everywhere.  Sorry if there was a student who did not treat you in the best way.  Do remember that martial arts tend to be a learning and practice of just that; martial arts.  When used to attack, or used to defend, they are combat related.  You need to expect some trauma.  Simply being blocked in 1 and 3 step sparring will cause your wrists pain until you get used to it, and you will.

If you have it available and can afford it, counseling about your PTSD might be something to consider.  If you are already undergoing counseling, I hope you have discussed the incident with your counselor.  

Good luck in your studies.  There are many advantages to martial arts training.  But they may not be as effecting as they could be as long as you have difficulties with PTSD.


----------



## whitebeltforever

yes i expected to be hit. but when someone is aggro and angry and hits me in a safe environment, and he's about half a meter taller than me and about 50kgs bigger than me it is quite traumatic. that's abuse concealed in the name of martial arts. and PTSD is a very complicated issue. yep i have seen counsellors for around 3 years after the incident and like i said, it happened in what i thought was a safe place to practice and it happend about a month after being hit on the street. every single senior black belt i've spoken with, most 2nd/3rd dans in my dojo said that that is not to be tolerated, and that the dojo should have monitored students more carefully. thanks for ur input!


----------

